# How Do You Feel



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 13, 2019)

About Michael Vick being honored as a Pro Bowl Legend? 
Granted he was a good football player...but... as a human being he’s a monster!! 
JMO


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2019)

Lvstotrvl said:


> About Michael Vick being honored as a Pro Bowl Legend?
> Granted he was a good football player...but... as a human being he’s a monster!!
> JMO


Pro Toilet Bowl maybe.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 31, 2019)

Lvstotrvl said:


> About Michael Vick being honored as a Pro Bowl Legend?
> Granted he was a good football player...but... as a human being he’s a monster!!
> JMO


What a disgusting excuse for a person!


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 31, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Pro Toilet Bowl maybe.


Thanks for responding, I think I made a mistake posting that, way to controversial & I guess I didn’t think it thru, it was my second post & when no one responded I thought, oh boy I’m in trouble now!! I tried to delete it but couldn’t!


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 31, 2019)

Lvstotrvl said:


> Thanks for responding, I think I made a mistake posting that, way to controversial & I guess I didn’t think it thru, it was my second post & when no one responded I thought, oh boy I’m in trouble now!! I tried to delete it but couldn’t!


Don’t sweat it


----------



## win231 (Dec 31, 2019)

Anyone can be good at something, but when they are a horrible person, it doesn't matter.  O.J. Simpson was also a fine athlete.....
When Michael Vick dies--hopefully soon--he has a reserved parking space - in hell (if there is one).


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 1, 2020)

But then he is part of every Sunday talk show because the NFL related media don't give a rat's ass about character, only ratings.


----------

